# Worst Name For A Pipe Tobacco Blend



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's My Vote: Black Lung! What were they thinking?

Uptown's Smoke Shop - Black Lung pipe tobacco reviews

Any other candidates?


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah, "black lung" does not really make me want to load up a bowl of that stuff much less fork out cash for it.

How about F&K Merde de Cheval...4noggins has it here:

F&K Merde de Cheval 1.5 oz.


----------



## Vicious-Peanut (Apr 10, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Here's My Vote: Black Lung! What were they thinking?
> 
> Uptown's Smoke Shop - Black Lung pipe tobacco reviews
> 
> Any other candidates?


You win automatically sir.

Black lung, ahah.:banghead:


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Isn't there a popular blend with a name that casts a gratuitous slur on a noble nationality that is rich in history and achievements, by impiously referring to an old and illegitimately conceived member of the same?


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> Here's My Vote: Black Lung! What were they thinking?
> 
> Uptown's Smoke Shop - Black Lung pipe tobacco reviews
> 
> Any other candidates?


lol! At least they have a sense of humor about the whole smoking is unhealthy thing.

Purple Cow comes to mind as a terrible name. Sounds like one of those weird name names they give to dope. lol


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mr.Lordi said:


> lol! At least they have a sense of humor about the whole smoking is unhealthy thing.
> 
> Purple Cow comes to mind as a terrible name. Sounds like one of those weird name names they give to dope. lol


Frog Morton is in the same camp, methinks.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Prince Albert. If you don't believe me, just use google's picture search...


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

GuitarDan said:


> Prince Albert. If you don't believe me, just use google's picture search...


To be fair, there is no way they could of foreseen men piercing their...uh, members, back in the 1800's. lol


----------



## FriarWhently (May 3, 2010)

Mr.Lordi said:


> To be fair, there is no way they could of foreseen men piercing their...uh, members, back in the 1800's. lol


Oh, I'm sure there were a few adventurous gents back in the day.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Zeabed said:


> Isn't there a popular blend with a name that casts a gratuitous slur on a noble nationality that is rich in history and achievements, by impiously referring to an old and illegitimately conceived member of the same?


What??? :twitch:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Zeabed said:


> Isn't there a popular blend with a name that casts a gratuitous slur on a noble nationality that is rich in history and achievements, by impiously referring to an old and illegitimately conceived member of the same?


Checking my map cause I am lost on that one...:twitch:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

:lol: I was hoping someone else would catch it so I could pretend I understood all along...


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm guessing you guys mean Beck's Ol' Limey Bastard?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

When I first read the post I thought he might be referring to Fribourg & Treyer BlackJack which goes under a different, less politically correct, name in Europe. Or an older blend of smoking tobacco and chew which directly used the nword in it's name. Both good choices for worst tobacco blend name BTW. But now I think GuitarDan was right. Zeabed?


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

GuitarDan said:


> I'm guessing you guys mean Beck's Ol' Limey Bastard?


See what I mean? There you guys go again: Spelling things out and using straighforward language to express what you want to say. Bingo, GuitarDan. (That's not my dog's name-o, just saying that yes, you got it.)


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

old= Old

Illegitimately conceived= Bastard

The reader was only expected to use the above clues to determine the nationality in question. Not the Enigma code.


----------

